# Comunicacion por puerto paralelo ¿Que Compilador de C debo usar?



## foso (May 12, 2009)

Que compilador de lenguaje C tiene los comandos de "outport" , "import", etc, para comunicarse con puerto paralelo al exterior de la maquina? Ya se que están en la libreria "conio.h" pero en el DevC no estan. O tengo que grabarselas de algun modo? como puedo hacer?. Me revise todos los libros de C de la biblioteca y no sale nada del tema. ¡Es importante!


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 12, 2009)

Y mirá podés usar la librería io.dll que buscando en el google la encontras y llamar a las funciones en visual C# 2008 (Compatible con XP , Windows Vista y Windows 7) o hacer las llamadas a las funciones de la dll en Visual Basic 6.0, mas facil de programar  (Compatible con Windows 98 y XP).


----------



## foso (May 12, 2009)

Ha claro! , bueno como siempre ponian la <conio.h> yo buscaba los comandos ahí. Gracias Jonathan. Revise la libreria io.h y los comandos estan ahi. Vamos a ver si los puedo hacer andar. Con respecto a la io.dll supongo que habrá que copiar este archivo en la carpeta de win32 o algo así había leido por ahí. La cosa es que tengo tres fuentes de tensión el laboratorio y quiero ver si puedo controlar las tensiones con la PC.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 12, 2009)

Vos estás usando lenguajes visuales o turbo c , ya que la librería que te digo solo sirve para lenguajes visuales con turbo c o similares no sirve. Cuando utilizas por ejemplo visual basic y haces la llamada a la libreria automáticamente copia el archivo al la carpeta win32. Ahora te digo que el control por el puerto paralelo ya se está dejando de usar porque se está volviendo obsoleto. Yo tengo algo de experiencia usando el puerto USB si te parece mejor hacerlo con ese puerto avisame.


----------



## foso (May 13, 2009)

Tenés razon con que se está volviendo obsoleto el puerto paralelo. La verdad no se que son lenguajes visuales, yo uso el compilador DevC que es para programacion en C. Tengo poca experiencia en programacion, en realidad se "hacer prgogramitas", pero nada de comunicacion con puertos.  Como recien estoy empezando con esto de los periféricos pienso que el puerto paralelo es mas fácil que el serie y el USB, además tengo una PC vieja en la mesa del laboratorio y es para eso, hacer experimentos.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (May 13, 2009)

Si tenés windows 98 la librería io.h que está en todos los viejos compiladores de C te tiene que funcionar. La librería que te había pasado yo es para desarrollos con lenguajes visuales.


----------



## foso (May 13, 2009)

Gracias Jonathan no te molesto mas. Vamos a ver que sale.
Saludos


----------

